# Survivor - "Stir the pot!" - OAD 5/11/08



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Should be interesting to see how all the ladies that blindsided everyone deal with each other...


Z


----------



## Rickvz (Sep 5, 2000)

How appropriate. The blindsiders get blindsided themselves with another immunity challenge.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I was CONVINCED Cerie would be voted out instead of Natalie. I was so rooting for her on the last immunity. Now I have no idea what's going to happen, though Amanda will probably take Parvarti. But if Cerie can work on Amanda a bit... Geez.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

I have no doubt that Amanda has it in the bag.

Natalie's question was great. Strange, but very entertaining. Let's see how Parvati's flirting translates in the bedroom.

ETA: I'm not sure that "thank you" is what I'd really wanna hear if I just told someone that I think I'm falling in love with them.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

What's with the eight jury members?! Could this be the first tie in Survivor history?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> ETA: I'm not sure that "thank you" is what I'd really wanna hear if I just told someone that I think I'm falling in love with them.


Ha. Yeah, not Ozzie's finest moment there. He's trying to pull a Boston Rob, and get his share of the loot after the fact.

Anyway, just shows off his total immaturity all the more.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

So, turns out that I was wrong about that whole "in the bag" thing.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

That vote is some Bull CRAP!!!!!

Eric is still stupid.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Interesting result and a perfect fit last name. Shallow. Isn't that the freaking truth. But, she played a great game, I can live with that result. Going into tonight, the only one I thought really did nothing worth victory was Natalie. I really think Cerie did the best job and most of the real thinking but she couldn't break apart the Parv/Amanda bond.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Amanda is a lot less attractive with her reunion show makeover.

Z


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

zordude said:


> Amanda is a lot less attractive with her reunion show makeover.
> 
> Z


Eliza looks quite nice.
I know some people don't like the whole doe eye thing, b ut I'm not one of those people. heh


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

zordude said:


> Amanda is a lot less attractive with her reunion show makeover.


What's with those giant earrings?


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

What a disappointing winner to a fabulous season.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

who got booted?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Erik's from Michigan, killer, way to do us proud, chief.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

If Cerie could have won that last challenge, she'd have been a million dollars richer. The ladies played a great game, masterful and manipulative. I'd agree with Jeff's assessment, the best season of Survivor ever (aside from season 1, in his opinion, but since I never saw season one, this one holds the title).


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Amanda taking Parvati was a mistake of the tallest order. Not even Cirie could have talked her way out of the mess that awaited her at Tribal Council.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

So Mary met some former Survivor, had a date with him and then he asked her to marry him 3 days later.

At least some people aren't desperate or anything.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Is it me, or are there 40 minutes of commercial and 20 minutes of content in this Reunion?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

It's not you.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

A bleh ending to a great season. No telling what next season will hold but the location will look great in HD.


----------



## wdave (Jul 16, 2000)

This is the first Survivor final vote I vehemently disagree with. Amanda dominated Parv in the challenges, pulled off the surprise immunity idol acting play, and played a loyal honest game.

Parv did one thing well, and that's her dual alliance. If fair was fair, that wouldn't have trumped Amanda's dominance.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> Amanda taking Parvati was a mistake of the tallest order. Not even Cirie could have talked her way out of the mess that awaited her at Tribal Council.


I think Amanda had a better shot of the million taking Parvarti instead of Cerie. I think this was Cerie's million if she was in the final 2.


----------



## Sadara (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm shocked Parv won, I really thought Amanda had it. I honestly wish Cerie had won, but she didn't and I feel bad for her.

I'm just super excited that next season is in HD!! Serious excited about that!!


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

DLL66 said:


> I think Amanda had a better shot of the million taking Parvarti instead of Cerie. I think this was Cerie's million if she was in the final 2.


Everyone's saying that because Cirie was so subtle about what she did, but I just can't believe that the jury wouldn't have seen that she was holding all the cards.

Of course, the point would probably be moot had Amanda not turned in another horrendous performance at the final Tribal.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

booooo.....

and jeffs commentary really would annoy me if i was a contestant. Having to explain the most basic things that favs already know is plain silly. 

and the 2 finalists both looked terrible...well...lets just say less attractive. Who picked out the earrings and makeup?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

What would have happened if it was a tie?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Man, they'll definitely be piling on the nature eye candy for their HD debut next season. :up:


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I really wish it had been Amanda and Cerie. What I can't understand is the way Amanda is during the tribal councils. She seems so out of it with those blank looks. I can't remember who said it at the last tribal but I had been thinking that many times. I really wish it hadn't been Parv, but hey, who could ever tell. 

Erik and Jason seemed to take the ribbing well but Ozzy seemed a bit tense. And yes, the two top gals looked way over done. But I think that has been said before in the past.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I felt Amanda had to take Parv, as Cerie would beat either of them. So that much was smart. And at that point, the $1MM was hers to lose.

And lose it she did. I remember her performance from her first tribal (China?). She was so lackluster, so out of it, so non-responsive, that she ended up with 1 vote. Well, round #2 was pretty much the same. The glazed-eye look, the total lack of snappy responses, the inability to make people aware of the game she plays, it leads to another blown opportunity. I've never seen anyone so unable to present a case for them self.

I also thought Jeff waaay overdid the piling on Erik part. Erik knows what he did, admitted it was the biggest dumb-*ss move in history, but it is what it is. Ok, I can handle that as a confession, and move on. But Jeff has to poll James, then poll the audience, then have James hand off the imginary crown. Piling on, Jeff, and not pretty. Erik is a good guy who made in incredibly stupid blunder--a life lesson. And he knows it. Dragging it on longer then necessary makes Jeff look cheap.

Best season in a long, long time. I don't like to compare seasons; they're like kids--I love 'em all, just some more than others. But this was a great one :up:.

Bring on Gabon!


----------



## rufus_x_s (Jul 14, 2004)

I didn't like Amanda's response to Cirie's question about why Parvati was more deserving. I think a better answer would have been to say that she *wasn't,* which was why Amanda chose Parvati over her.

Would have much preferred Amanda, but still a great season.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Oh, I almost forgot. :up: to Jeff on the way he handled Fairplay, and :down: to Fairplay for taking advantage of all of us.

I think it's clear he came on Survivor this time for either money (appearance $?) or to replenish his reality show persona. And with no intention of trying. Knowing he would be a target, or thinking it would be too tough, he just decided to go out on Vote #1. On "his terms" as he likes to say. Well yeah, if quitting is "your terms", then you did.

So he plays us, and plays the producers, knowing he won't give it his best. So Jeff treats him accordingly at the Reunion. Paraphrasing Jeff, "Jonny, I don't want to talk about the show, but on a personal note..."

I vote we never hear about or from JF again.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

astrohip said:


> The glazed-eye look, the total lack of snappy responses, the inability to make people aware of the game she plays, it leads to another blown opportunity. I've never seen anyone so unable to present a case for them self.


You described it better than I did but I totally agree.



> I also thought Jeff waaay overdid the piling on Erik part. Erik knows what he did, admitted it was the biggest dumb-*ss move in history, but it is what it is. Ok, I can handle that as a confession, and move on. But Jeff has to poll James, then poll the audience, then have James hand off the imginary crown. Piling on, Jeff, and not pretty. Erik is a good guy who made in incredibly stupid blunder--a life lesson. And he knows it. Dragging it on longer then necessary makes Jeff look cheap.


YES! Leave the poor kid alone for a bit. He made a mistake but so did Ozzy and Jason. I mean Jason? Jason thought this little _stick_ was the immunity idol. Geesh!!!

Is there a list of how much money you get for lasting so long? Like, does amanda, cerie or anyone else get any consolation money?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Is there a list of how much money you get for lasting so long? Like, does amanda, cerie or anyone else get any consolation money?


Many, many seasons ago, there was a list posted online, that had 2nd getting $100K, 3rd 50K, etc. I haven't seen anything in years.

And I am convinced the Faves got appearance money this time.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Did they even show the votes? Who the heck voted for Parv? And I noticed: no car giveaways this season.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I love the fact that Jeff Probst continues to openly hate Johnny Fairplay.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

marksman said:


> I love the fact that Jeff Probst continues to openly hate Johnny Fairplay.


Everybody openly hates Johnny Fairplay. Well, everybody except that America's Next Top Model loser and that baby, who don't hate him yet.

Judging from what I've seen he doesn't care if people hate him. 
.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Philosofy said:


> Did they even show the votes? Who the heck voted for Parv? And I noticed: no car giveaways this season.


Guess it's a secret ballot this year. Did anyone notice if they showed the votes over the credits at the end of the reunion show? That would be the logical place to show them.

I noticed that they haven't been listing the votes on the CBS site all season either (or I just can't find them.) From the votes they showed while the voting was going on we know that Erik and Ozzy voted Amanda, and Alexis and Natalie voted for Parvati. How did the other four vote?

My guesses for the unknown votes are:
James voted for Parvati
Cirie voted for Parvati
Eliza voted for Amanda
Jason voted for Parvati

I guess we can't miss pronounce Parvati as "Poverty" anymore can we?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Everyone's saying that because Cirie was so subtle about what she did, but I just can't believe that the jury wouldn't have seen that she was holding all the cards.
> 
> Of course, the point would probably be moot had Amanda not turned in another horrendous performance at the final Tribal.


Totally agree about Amanda's TC performance. She's horrible at thinking on her feet. I was truly surprised at some of the questions she got, as if people really think of her as superficial and typical cliche pageant contestant. I never got that from her at all. I wonder if what we're seeing on TV is just a kind edit, or if those people were simply haters?


astrohip said:


> Many, many seasons ago, there was a list posted online, that had 2nd getting $100K, 3rd 50K, etc. I haven't seen anything in years.
> 
> And I am convinced the Faves got appearance money this time.


Don't know about guaranteed appearance money, but the most recent list of payment I've seen started around $5,000 for first out and went up from there. 4th place was around $75k, 3rd place was $85k, 2nd place was $100k, and of course the winner gets $1 million. Basically, as long as you don't get voted out first or second, or don't have a really high paying job, being on Survivor can make you some decent money.


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

appleye1 said:


> My guesses for the unknown votes are:
> James voted for Parvati
> Cirie voted for Parvati
> Eliza voted for Amanda
> Jason voted for Parvati


I think James probably voted for Amanda.

I would have preferred Amanda to win, but given her tribal performances she did not deserve it. I am just glad Nat the skank did not win it. She is the female Johnny Fairplay.

Any guesses for future repeat performers -- Nat may show up as a future villain -- and Erik could show up again also if he agreed to -- though not sure he would.


----------



## Byteofram (Oct 29, 2004)

appleye1 said:


> My guesses for the unknown votes are:
> James voted for Parvati
> Cirie voted for Parvati
> Eliza voted for Amanda
> Jason voted for Parvati


I think James voted for Amanda and Eliza voted for Parvati.

So Amanda's three votes were Ozzy, James, and Eric.

I really wanted Amanda to win, but after that Tribal Council, she didn't deserve to win. As she was giving her answers, I was like she's giving the money away. Some people just aren't great at thinking on their feet and speaking in front of groups. I think her crying at the TC before about having to pick between Cirie and Parvati was over the top, and I think the jury felt that too. They knew she'd pick Parvati, so why cry about it. I think she made the right decision though, as I don't think she would have beaten Cirie. I'm guessing it would have been 5-3 there too.

The reunion show was a lot more commercials than what I remember and wasn't very good in my opinion. I remember the previous ones being a lot better. Might just be me though.


----------



## LastPlace (Feb 22, 2005)

Cirie should have the million!

If all of us rooting for her send $10 each we should be able to get her the money she earned


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

They showed Oz/James/Erik voting for Amanda.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

I loved how Ozzy told Jeff, "you know how Survivor women are". 

Also, I'm surprised they didn't show a clip of Erik coming up with the merged tribe name.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Why is everyone focusing on who won, who should have won, what Jeff Probst said, etc.? There is a much more pressing issue here! Any chance of a Parvati/Amanda Playboy shoot ala Jenna/Heidi???


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

LifeIsABeach said:


> Why is everyone focusing on who won, who should have won, what Jeff Probst said, etc.? There is a much more pressing issue here! Any chance of a Parvati/Amanda Playboy shoot ala Jenna/Heidi???


:up::up::up:


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Although I was rooting for Amanda, I don't think that Parv was a bad choice. In fact, any of the final 3 would have been deserving in this case.

Amanda certainly didn't have a good final TC, but I didn't think it was a bad as her one in China. I think she did flub Cerie question, but that is a no win question. Her best answer would probably have been "I didn't think that Parv was more deserving of $1Mil, but you would have been impossible to beat in the final TC."


----------



## lalouque (Feb 11, 2002)

Amanda didn't need no million $$. She's got herself an Ozzy to play with!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

astrohip said:


> I also thought Jeff waaay overdid the piling on Erik part. Erik knows what he did, admitted it was the biggest dumb-*ss move in history, but it is what it is. Ok, I can handle that as a confession, and move on. But Jeff has to poll James, then poll the audience, then have James hand off the imginary crown. Piling on, Jeff, and not pretty. Erik is a good guy who made in incredibly stupid blunder--a life lesson. And he knows it. Dragging it on longer then necessary makes Jeff look cheap.


Totally agree...



astrohip said:


> Oh, I almost forgot. :up: to Jeff on the way he handled Fairplay, and :down: to Fairplay for taking advantage of all of us.


Again, totally agree. Talk about your backhanded compliments..."It's nice to see that you can create something beautiful..."

And wow, everybody's hair looked horrible, especially Amanda. Together with the makeup, she looked like such a different person...not in a good way.

How about Ozzie's line to Jeff..."You know how these Survivor girls are.." The audience took a moment, but then got it. 

And I realized that Joel and Chet were two of my least favorite players ever. Joel is a bad loser and a bully, and Chet is so full of himself he's blind to how badly he did. He actually thinks he outlasted others based on how he played, or something.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> Amanda taking Parvati was a mistake of the tallest order. Not even Cirie could have talked her way out of the mess that awaited her at Tribal Council.


Not as dumb as Colby taking Tina.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

I haven't watched the reunion show yet. So tell me, have Amanda and Ozzy hooked up?


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> What would have happened if it was a tie?


I don't know. I can't think of anything that would be fair. Maybe let the 10 participants that didn't make the jury or final 2 vote. Building a fire or picking a rock would be lame IMO.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

You know, thinking about it this morning, I guess I am glad that Parvati won. I was really rooting for Cerie - though that was really only the last half of the season and Amanda. When they got to tribal council and the jury questions it was like woosh right over her head of how to handle the jury. Parvati had them. She was flashing smiles and cocking her head and flirting with them with her eyes. I think back about it and it was great. It was what she needed to do. 

Thinking back to how Amanda was up there, any one of the final four could have talked rings around her and gotten the million. I don't understand it because in a one on one she is good at talking to people and getting them to think her way. We have seen that. But up at the council she is like a dead fish.

I did wonder what they would have done if it had been a tie. Was Eliza the deciding vote?


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

rufus_x_s said:


> I didn't like Amanda's response to Cirie's question about why Parvati was more deserving. I think a better answer would have been to say that she *wasn't,* which was why Amanda chose Parvati over her.
> 
> Would have much preferred Amanda, but still a great season.


If Amanda had done two things, she would have won:

1. When Cerie asked why she thought Parvati deserved to win more than she did, all she had to do is say that she picked the person she thought she could beat. Then it isn't about her deserving to win but it's about Amanda not being able to beat Cerie.
2. When asked why she should win, point out that she won more challenges than Parvati and that she knew how to properly play the hidden immunity idol.
Those two statements would have won her the game.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

The way they showed Eliza in the voting booth, I was hoping she would not make up her mind and just cast a blank ballot. That would have solved the tie problem.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> What's with those giant earrings?


She's an aspiring fashion designer, so I'm sure she made 'em.


Philosofy said:


> And I noticed: no car giveaways this season.


They had a falling out with their last car sponsor over the fact that the ratings had fallen. That, and winning the car was being seen as a bad thing karma-wise.


appleye1 said:


> From the votes they showed while the voting was going on we know that Erik and Ozzy voted Amanda, and Alexis and Natalie voted for Parvati. How did the other four vote?
> 
> My guesses for the unknown votes are:
> James voted for Parvati
> ...


I was rooting for Amanda. I would have been happy for Cirie. I can live with Parvati. They all played great games. and all three were deserving.

Amanda was right about Cirie being able to convince the jury to vote for her over Amanda. Amanda has the negotiation and self expression skills of a really slow 8-year old. She had three of the men right off the bat, so her chance to win was to convince the two women that could have had reason to vote for her instead of Parv.

Tell Cirie that she was on the jury because she was the mastermind. Tell her is was so obvious who was pulling the strings (Cirie) and who was the puppet taking the credit or blame for each blindside (Parvati). That pumps up Cirie's ego and denigrates Parv in front of the jury all at the same time.

Tell Eliza how much you like her and how difficult it was to vote her out, but it was just strategy because she was such a threat to Amanda's alliance. That would show loyalty for the alliance she had from day 1, and it would feed into Eliza's desire to be liked...by anyone. Eliza is a woman with some emotional issues, and even an insincere compliment and hug would be welcomed and could have gotten the vote. I mean, did you see how she agonized over her vote. She so wanted to vote for Amanda so as not to give her vote to the prom queen ***** that back stabbed poor, poor Eliza throughout. Amanda did not give her enough to earn the vote, and Parv wins the money.

Great season, I hope Survivor can keep this energy up when the go back to Africa.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

MasterOfPuppets said:


> Eliza looks quite nice.
> I know some people don't like the whole doe eye thing, b ut I'm not one of those people. heh


I like her too. She would have the easiest face to turn into a Wii Mii of them all...

Amanda killed herself with the crying. It didn't come across as sincere. And when she got upset with Cirie, that was just stupid. Of coarse Cirie is going to feel at the bottom of her alliance. Amanda was either lieing or just stupid to think otherwise.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Magister said:


> And when she got upset with Cirie, that was just stupid. Of coarse Cirie is going to feel at the bottom of her alliance. Amanda was either lieing or just stupid to think otherwise.


What a crock - Arguing with Cirie when it was obvious that Cirie was right - and then she proves she was right when Amanda and Pav start to talk right after they voted out Cirie.

I hate it when someone gets all uppity when called on something that is spot on.


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

janry said:


> I don't know. I can't think of anything that would be fair. Maybe let the 10 participants that didn't make the jury or final 2 vote. Building a fire or picking a rock would be lame IMO.


Oil Wrestling!!!


----------



## latenight (May 5, 2005)

Eliza voted for Parv not Amanda. Right after the told Parv she won you can hear Eliza sceaming to her... I voted for you... I love you. (gag!)

The only jury vote the surprised me was Cirie. I was thinking she would have boted for Amanda because she won immunity (and found the idol) EXACTLY when she needed to. I would have preferred Amanda (thought she was the best in the last 2 season -- and incredibly hot but I'm ok with Parv, she played a more social game and it worked wiuth this group).

How pissed off was Joel, I thought he was going to kick someones ass and is that guy huge or what!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

latenight said:


> How pissed off was Joel, I thought he was going to kick someones ass and is that guy huge or what!


A huge tool. Get over yourself already.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Magister said:


> Amanda killed herself with the crying. It didn't come across as sincere. And when she got upset with Cirie, that was just stupid. Of coarse Cirie is going to feel at the bottom of her alliance. Amanda was either lieing or just stupid to think otherwise.


I thought she was sincere. But it probably had more to do with cumulative stress than pure sorrow. That's also why she had her little melt-down. She was just running on fumes and not handling it well.

It was a pretty terrible performance at TC, though. I was for her going in, but couldn't believe watching her just hand it to Parvati (who I don't like). As for Parvati deserving to win, the person who deserves to win is the one who can make it to the end and get the most votes, so there's no doubt whatsoever that she is the only one who deserved to win. But I don't have to like it...


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

What made this season so good?

The challanges were good but nothing radically different than the past. The location was nice, but the past locations have been also. They didn't change up anything about the game itself very much.


Do you think the producers may have figured out how to pick contestants who really get into it? Or, maybe they got lucky. 

Really, the only real mistake they made was JF. What a disappointment he was to me. I was looking forward to him lasting and making the season interesting. When he left, I thought the season would be a disappointment.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> Don't know about guaranteed appearance money, but the most recent list of payment I've seen started around $5,000 for first out and went up from there. 4th place was around $75k, 3rd place was $85k, 2nd place was $100k, and of course the winner gets $1 million. Basically, as long as you don't get voted out first or second, or don't have a really high paying job, being on Survivor can make you some decent money.


Yeah, I definitely remember 2nd place being $100,000. I think even Jeff, during the reunion show, referred to Colby's decision to take Tina as being a $900,000 decision, even though they're normally sort of tight-lipped about the runner-up prizes. But I thought it was strange that Amanda talked about the winner getting $1M and 2nd place walking away with nothing. It made me wonder if they had changed it. You'd think that at least the contestants would know all about it.

I thought Ozzy's speech to Parvati was ludicrous. Does friendship mean you you don't play to win?


----------



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

Did anyone else think (ok, maybe hope) that the other love connection Probst mentioned would be Parvati and Natalie?


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

grant33 said:


> Did anyone else think (ok, maybe hope) that the other love connection Probst mentioned would be Parvati and Natalie?


I think Natalie thought so.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

BTW, what the hell was up with Natalie's questions? She could hardly form a coherent thought...something about Parvati's gameplay translating to the bedroom? What???


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

well with nat smacking parvs butt on the island and the incessant winks and kissie faces, you would think something is going on.

also i took nats tribal question more as she is jealous than anything. 

i wonder if at any time amanda wondered if parv was playing her by winking, hugging, etc? She freely admits she is a flirt and will use it to get what she wants.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jeff125va said:


> Yeah, I definitely remember 2nd place being $100,000. I think even Jeff, during the reunion show, referred to Colby's decision to take Tina as being a $900,000 decision, even though they're normally sort of tight-lipped about the runner-up prizes. But I thought it was strange that Amanda talked about the winner getting $1M and 2nd place walking away with nothing. It made me wonder if they had changed it. You'd think that at least the contestants would know all about it.


They've always said it's $1M or nothing. I think they're told to talk about it that way, because the payments to the other finishers are not supposed to be public knowledge, but they are.

I'm just surprised that after 16 seasons and so much success, they haven't increased the prize for the winner from what they gave in that first summer season.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

hefe said:


> BTW, what the hell was up with Natalie's questions? She could hardly form a coherent thought...something about Parvati's gameplay translating to the bedroom? What???


I'm surprised Probst didn't bring that up in the reunion show. That was truly a wtf moment.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Nat is even stranger than I thought before.....


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> They've always said it's $1M or nothing.


Jeff has made mention in the past of a "$900,000 decision," or words to that effect.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Please Heff.....make the call!!!


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> They've always said it's $1M or nothing. I think they're told to talk about it that way, because the payments to the other finishers are not supposed to be public knowledge, but they are.
> 
> I'm just surprised that after 16 seasons and so much success, they haven't increased the prize for the winner from what they gave in that first summer season.


Am I misremembering the part though about Colby? I could swear that Probst talked about it like that during the reunion show. I know that was a long time ago, but I'm pretty sure that they didn't seem to be making an effort to keep the 2nd place money a secret back then.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

A coworker mentioned something interesting. She said she was thinking that Amanda made an error in taking Parv to the final. Her point was to think that which is worse - Cirie talking for 15 minutes at final TC, or a pissed off Cirie talking for a whole day to the ENTIRE JURY beforehand?

I think either way Amanda would have lost, simply on how she handled the questions. The only time she really smiled and lit up was when Ozzy talked to her. She should have had that face on all the time.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

betts4 said:


> A coworker mentioned something interesting. She said she was thinking that Amanda made an error in taking Parv to the final. Her point was to think that which is worse - Cirie talking for 15 minutes at final TC, or a pissed off Cirie talking for a whole day to the ENTIRE JURY beforehand?
> 
> I think either way Amanda would have lost, simply on how she handled the questions. The only time she really smiled and lit up was when Ozzy talked to her. She should have had that face on all the time.


That is assuming that Cirie was pissed off at Amanda for voting her out. I don't think that was the case. Cirie is smart enough (and knows the game well enough) to know that this was, probably, Amanda's best decision. She even admitted that she was upset with herself for losing concentration during the final Immunity Challenge.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

RBlount said:


> That is assuming that Cirie was pissed off at Amanda for voting her out. I don't think that was the case. Cirie is smart enough (and knows the game well enough) to know that this was, probably, Amanda's best decision. She even admitted that she was upset with herself for losing concentration during the final Immunity Challenge.


I think she was assuming Cirie was a bit pissed because of the 'on the bottom' bit. It seemed to be patched up, but we have seen Amanda patch things up and then turn around on them.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

janry said:


> What made this season so good?


In previous seasons most of the episodes featured lots of talk about blindsides, lots of plotting of blindsides, lots of editing to make it look like there would be a blindside and then the actual vote would turn out to be what was expected in the first place.

This season it was blindside after blindside. I loved it.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Seems that Natalie was just hoping to get Parv to admit she was bisexual on national TV. weird. that chick is just weird.

"I'm an amazing human being with many very complex layers" Well, one layer is silicone, and that layer is far from amazing.

Yeesh. I'm sure that's not the last we hear of Natalie, and not in a good way.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

janry said:


> What made this season so good?
> 
> The challanges were good but nothing radically different than the past. The location was nice, but the past locations have been also. They didn't change up anything about the game itself very much.
> 
> ...


I think it's bringing in fans of the show. These are people who watch the strategies and know how to play. The faves all have played before. I think in past years, they've tried to get people who have never seen the show before to try and capture the air of the first season where nobody knew what to do. But I think they've found the winning formula this season: cast fans of the show.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Jayjoans said:


> Seems that Natalie was just hoping to get Parv to admit she was bisexual on national TV. weird. that chick is just weird.


Is that what Alexis meant as a role model for young girls when she asked Parvati?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

hefe said:


> Jeff has made mention in the past of a "$900,000 decision," or words to that effect.





jeff125va said:


> Am I misremembering the part though about Colby? I could swear that Probst talked about it like that during the reunion show. I know that was a long time ago, but I'm pretty sure that they didn't seem to be making an effort to keep the 2nd place money a secret back then.


I'm not saying that it's not public knowledge about the $100k to second place. I'm simply saying that I think the players are coached to talk about it as all or nothing, because that makes it much more dramatic. If it was openly talked about that the difference between 2nd and 3rd place was only $15k, they wouldn't be able to create so much drama around it.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> In previous seasons most of the episodes featured lots of talk about blindsides, lots of plotting of blindsides, lots of editing to make it look like there would be a blindside and then the actual vote would turn out to be what was expected in the first place.
> 
> This season it was blindside after blindside. I loved it.


But what caused the blindsides? The right contestants.



DancnDude said:


> I think it's bringing in fans of the show. These are people who watch the strategies and know how to play. The faves all have played before. I think in past years, they've tried to get people who have never seen the show before to try and capture the air of the first season where nobody knew what to do. But I think they've found the winning formula this season: cast fans of the show.


I think you are right. The fans weren't just fans. They are students of the game. Eric won the last challenge he was in because he was a big fan. He had watched the previous seasons repeatedly. But then again, none of the fans made it to the final 3, and most were gone pretty early. Maybe the faves that did well were big fans of the show also.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Getting the "right" contestants is pretty much blind luck. They use the same screening process every season. They hit the jackpot this year. 

And it's not just the contestants. If any one vote goes another way it can completely change the dynamics of the tribes/alliances. There could have very easily been no blindsides. Everything fell into place this season. It was fun to watch but it will be hard to replicate.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> They've always said it's $1M or nothing. I think they're told to talk about it that way, because the payments to the other finishers are not supposed to be public knowledge, but they are.
> 
> I'm just surprised that after 16 seasons and so much success, they haven't increased the prize for the winner from what they gave in that first summer season.


They pretty much have to be paid something. Otherwise the unions would be apesh*t. I'm guessing the least they can pay is union scale which is something like $500 per day.

Plus, I know that Jeff did mention the money with Colby. Now, that was almsot 7 years ago, no one knows what the current financial arrangements are.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm not saying that it's not public knowledge about the $100k to second place. I'm simply saying that I think the players are coached to talk about it as all or nothing, because that makes it much more dramatic. If it was openly talked about that the difference between 2nd and 3rd place was only $15k, they wouldn't be able to create so much drama around it.


Gotcha. That was a long time ago with Colby and Tina; maybe my memory is fine but they started coaching that since that time.

Although, even though the difference in actual prize money between 2nd and 3rd is only $15K, the way they play out the game, there's still plenty of drama at that juncture since 2nd gets the shot at a million.

I'm thinking they must have made the decision to revert to the final 2 mid-stream. I think they realized how tight the 3 girls were and how much drama that would create. If they had planned that ahead of time, I doubt that they would have left open the possibility of a tie the way they did.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'm not saying that it's not public knowledge about the $100k to second place. I'm simply saying that I think the players are coached to talk about it as all or nothing, because that makes it much more dramatic. If it was openly talked about that the difference between 2nd and 3rd place was only $15k, they wouldn't be able to create so much drama around it.


OK, then it's an appearance fee and all or nothing for $900K.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

jeff125va said:


> I'm thinking they must have made the decision to revert to the final 2 mid-stream. I think they realized how tight the 3 girls were. If they had planned that ahead of time, I doubt that they would have left open the possibility of a tie the way they did.


They had a possibility of a tie the last few seasons when there were 3 with 9 jurors. 3 votes each gives a tie. And they've said they have a plan all ready if the votes do go to a tie but they won't reveal what it is.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

VegasVic said:


> Getting the "right" contestants is pretty much blind luck. They use the same screening process every season. They hit the jackpot this year.
> 
> And it's not just the contestants. If any one vote goes another way it can completely change the dynamics of the tribes/alliances. There could have very easily been no blindsides. Everything fell into place this season. It was fun to watch but it will be hard to replicate.


The blindsides were done mostly by the Favs. They had the advantage of knowing how and when to do things and more importantly, how to keep their mouths shut.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I really would like to know what they would have done in case of a tie, but I'm glad they didn't tell us so we'll always wonder.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jeff125va said:


> I'm thinking they must have made the decision to revert to the final 2 mid-stream. I think they realized how tight the 3 girls were and how much drama that would create. If they had planned that ahead of time, I doubt that they would have left open the possibility of a tie the way they did.


Or maybe 3 people leaving without being voted off messed up the timing.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

I forget which woman it was that said it was nice having no men around, because that "got rid of all the egos". Then, all 4 women spent the next hour of the show talking about how awesome they all are. Especially Cirie.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

TheDewAddict said:


> I forget which woman it was that said it was nice having no men around, because that "got rid of all the egos". Then, all 4 women spent the next hour of the show talking about how awesome they all are. Especially Cirie.


Probably Natalie.

She also went on about how women will _always _outwit a man. Always.

Hyperbole much?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I also think that people wanted to make big plays because this was a fans vs favorites and they wanted to "leave their mark"....this happened especially early in the game.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

hefe said:


> Probably Natalie.
> 
> She also went on about how women will _always _outwit a man. Always.
> 
> Hyperbole much?


yeah...there are equally as many dumb women as their are dumb men.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> They had a possibility of a tie the last few seasons when there were 3 with 9 jurors. 3 votes each gives a tie. And they've said they have a plan all ready if the votes do go to a tie but they won't reveal what it is.


Actually, there were only 7 jurors last season, so worst-case it would have been 3-3-1 then a runoff between the top 2. But yes, the two previous seasons there were 9 so there could have been a 3-way tie with 3 votes each. But if I'm right, that would mean they had intended to go back to 7 jurors and 3 finalists, like last season, with an obvious tie-breaker. So I still think that they changed their minds during the course of the show.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I also think that people wanted to make big plays because this was a fans vs favorites and they wanted to "leave their mark"....this happened especially early in the game.


That's true. The fans tribe started backstabbing with their second vote, and Mikey B, Mary, and Joel, who could have been memorable players, were voted out far too soon, leaving deadweight like Chet.


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> ....deadweight like Chet.


That gives me an idea. How funny would it be to have a season with the biggest losers in the world competing. Go back to past seasons and see if some of the first ones voted off would like another try. And, throw in Eric. See if he is capable of learning from his mistakes.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

hefe said:


> Probably Natalie.
> 
> She also went on about how women will _always _outwit a man. Always.
> 
> Hyperbole much?


she's got issues - letting the chicken go so she can have her way with the rooster.

To be fair, she is one that looked better last night then she did on the island.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

janry said:


> That gives me an idea. How funny would it be to have a season with the biggest losers in the world competing. Go back to past seasons and see if some of the first ones voted off would like another try. And, throw in Eric. See if he is capable of learning from his mistakes.


Hey, that's my theory 

I've been saying take the first two voted off each season (36 possible + the two that were sent home without playing) and see of you can get enough to make out a show. I think that would make for some good TV.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

jeff125va said:


> I'm surprised Probst didn't bring that up in the reunion show. That was truly a wtf moment.


i think she wanted to see if she would say she would like her to 'find out' about her performance in the bedroom.

no one has mentioned how insecure parv is....'is that enough, is that what you want?"

Answer what your answer is..no one is gonna ask you for more after you say that.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I wonder if they do another fans vs faves if they would have Erik, Natalie and Alexis come back as Faves.

Or maybe a fans vs fans.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

newsposter said:


> i think she wanted to see if she would say she would like her to 'find out' about her performance in the bedroom.


Possibly, but when you combine completely unexpected with rambling and incoherent, you're not going to get that sort of response.


----------



## crowtoo (Dec 7, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> What would have happened if it was a tie?


According to someone on another message board I read that has worked on the production staff of every Survivor since season 1, they would have......

Picked colored rocks! 

Wow, how bad would that have sucked to lose by picking the wrong color rock? I think that the producers decided to blindside the women at the last minute and changed things to have 2 in the final instead of 3.

If it was down to 3, they would have had 7 jury members voting, the number they have used in more seasons than any other.

Chris
[email protected]


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Hey, that's my theory
> 
> I've been saying take the first two voted off each season (36 possible + the two that were sent home without playing) and see of you can get enough to make out a show. I think that would make for some good TV.


Interesting idea, but I think it would have to be a select group, not just the first 1 or 2 from every season. Some people would just not be interesting, but a lot of contestants were voted off early because they were feared as physical threats.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I don't think they would have picked colored rocks.....or at least I'd like to think so!!!


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

hefe said:


> Probably Natalie.
> 
> She also went on about how women will _always _outwit a man. Always.
> 
> Hyperbole much?


Oh yeah, I almost forgot about that. She said something like:

"When a woman has time to think, she will always outwit a man. Always."

So, she's saying that if she were put on Survivor against Albert Einstein or Stephen Hawking, she could outwit them? What a moron.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

TheDewAddict said:


> So, she's saying that if she were put on Survivor against Albert Einstein or Stephen Hawking, she could outwit them? What a moron.


between the three I would put my money on her. Hawkings would suck at challanges  and Einstein wouldn't do much better


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

janry said:


> But then again, none of the fans made it to the final 3, and most were gone pretty early. Maybe the faves that did well were big fans of the show also.


Or maybe there's something else in their life experience that makes them especially well-suited for understanding how the game is played.

Hmm, let's see, what could that possibly be?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

TheDewAddict said:


> So, she's saying that if she were put on Survivor against Albert Einstein or Stephen Hawking, she could outwit them? What a moron.


would they really make it in survivor today?


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

wdave said:


> This is the first Survivor final vote I vehemently disagree with. Amanda dominated Parv in the challenges, pulled off the surprise immunity idol acting play, and played a loyal honest game.


Yes, but Amanda failed to even mention those first two things at the final TC. She could have won the vote, but for the second straight season she blew it at the end. I was never much of a Cirie fan, but after watching Amanda's mopey face before she kicked Cirie out, I was extremely sorry to see that Amanda or Parvati was going to win. Cirie deserved it more than either.



betts4 said:


> Thinking back to how Amanda was up there, any one of the final four could have talked rings around her and gotten the million. I don't understand it because in a one on one she is good at talking to people and getting them to think her way. We have seen that. But up at the council she is like a dead fish.
> 
> I did wonder what they would have done if it had been a tie. Was Eliza the deciding vote?


I think Amanda intentionally had that sad face on. She wanted to look innocent, thinking that Parvati would come across as the bad guy, while she was the good guy. Unfortunately, she just looked stupid.



MegaHertz67 said:


> She's an aspiring fashion designer, so I'm sure she made 'em.
> 
> Amanda was right about Cirie being able to convince the jury to vote for her over Amanda. Amanda has the negotiation and self expression skills of a really slow 8-year old. She had three of the men right off the bat, so her chance to win was to convince the two women that could have had reason to vote for her instead of Parv.


I have to agree with the others saying Amanda looked worse 'cleaned up'. Those were some ugly earrings.

Also, I don't think Amanda could win Cirie's vote after kicking her out and phony-crying about it, and arguing with her in the previous TC, without some strong convincing. I think the votes she needed were Jason and Eliza. Those two were the swing votes.



DancnDude said:


> I think it's bringing in fans of the show. These are people who watch the strategies and know how to play. The faves all have played before. I think in past years, they've tried to get people who have never seen the show before to try and capture the air of the first season where nobody knew what to do. But I think they've found the winning formula this season: cast fans of the show.


But did they really cast "fans" of the show? That group of fans was very weak and personally I think it hurt this season. I also don't really know anyone who considered Parvati a "favorite" in her earlier season. This was a good season, but it could have been better.


----------



## jcinsc (Aug 21, 2004)

TheDewAddict said:


> I forget which woman it was that said it was nice having no men around, because that "got rid of all the egos". Then, all 4 women spent the next hour of the show talking about how awesome they all are. Especially Cirie.


I thought it was Parv who said that.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Roadblock said:


> I also don't really know anyone who considered Parvati a "favorite" in her earlier season.


I liked her in both shows


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

newsposter said:


> no one has mentioned how insecure parv is....'is that enough, is that what you want?"
> 
> Answer what your answer is..no one is gonna ask you for more after you say that.


Not to defend her, that's not possible. But, the question was pretty odd, it was hard to know what was really being asked.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Jebberwocky! said:


> To be fair, she is one that looked better last night then she did on the island.


Actually, of all the woman, she looked the most better here than on the island. Parv and Amanda looked awful. I think Eliza and Alexis also looked pretty good last night compared to the island.

I atrribute that largely to the woman not wearing Bikinis on the reunion. Clearly the hotted collection of woman on the same cast.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Poor Cirie, I really thought she could pull it off. She really held off for a long time.

Those two finalists looked like a bunch of floosies. Horrrrrible make-up!


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

Sadara said:


> I'm shocked Parv won, I really thought Amanda had it. I honestly wish Cerie had won, but she didn't and I feel bad for her.
> 
> I'm just super excited that next season is in HD!! Serious excited about that!!


I agree with everything you said.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> They've always said it's $1M or nothing. I think they're told to talk about it that way, because the payments to the other finishers are not supposed to be public knowledge, but they are.


In the first few years, a number of people asked about the consolation amounts, and the only things anybody would say was that second place was $100,000 and last place was $3500 (unless somebody quits). I think the $100,000 second place prize was mentioned on the first and/or second finales.

-- Don


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm trying to determine if the last challane would be easier underhanded or overhanded. I am leaning towards underhanded.


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm going to doubt that a tie would have happened. If a tie happened, I'm willing to bet that, before they all leave the island, they would have everyone go back and vote again (knowing that it was a tie). It's just a big part of that TV drama to make us think that's the way it is.

It's certainly no coincidence that the first couple of votes out of the voting box were the first couple we saw revealed in the original voting.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I'm trying to determine if the last challane would be easier underhanded or overhanded. I am leaning towards underhanded.


I dunno, but I got to immediately look like a big dummy when I pimped Parvati's straightarm grip vs the bent arm and/or hunched over that Cerie and (especially) Amanda were using.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Roadblock said:


> I think Amanda intentionally had that sad face on. She wanted to look innocent, thinking that Parvati would come across as the bad guy, while she was the good guy. Unfortunately, she just looked stupid.


I don't think Amanda has enough wiles to fake a face. I think she just is not a "quick on her feet" thinker. And it's cost her two Survivors, two in a row. She obviously has *some* people skills, making it to the finals twice. But she has absolutely no concept of what to do at the Final TC.



Roadblock said:


> But did they really cast "fans" of the show? That group of fans was very weak and personally I think it hurt this season. I also don't really know anyone who considered Parvati a "favorite" in her earlier season. This was a good season, but it could have been better.


Hmm, not sure what show you've been watching.  This was one of the best seasons in a long while. Full of intrigue, back-stabbing, blindsides, great challenges--one of the top 2 or 3 in Survivor history (IMHO).


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I'm trying to determine if the last challane would be easier underhanded or overhanded. I am leaning towards underhanded.


I thought Amada was pretty smart when she changed grips --- using a different set of muscles had to be a benefit.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

This season was great overall, but the ending was a bit unsatisfying to me. I think it's b/c the final TC made clear that there was just a lot going on that was really important to the jury that was edited out of the show completely.

In particular, I felt a disconnect between all the comments about Amanda being so shallow and the Amanda we saw. Amanda was more shallow _than Parvati_?! I didn't get that from the season AT ALL, but it seemed like the consensus among the jury. I wish we knew why. It's just a little frustrating when the whole season steers you one direction and then the final episode illustrates that that's not really where the main road goes.

Even little things. Alexis was most concerned about role models for young girls? Totally new information! Couldn't they have shown us one scene sometime during the season of her talking about that issue so it wouldn't just come out of nowhere at the final TC?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Interview with Natalie: http://www.realitynewsonline.com/cgi-bin/ae.pl?mode=1&article=article8014.art&page=1

Interview with Amanda: http://www.realitynewsonline.com/cgi-bin/ae.pl?mode=1&article=article8015.art&page=1 She has a calander out and is going to be in a movie.

Interview with Cirie: http://www.realitynewsonline.com/cgi-bin/ae.pl?mode=1&article=article8016.art&page=1


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Ruth said:


> ...Even little things. Alexis was most concerned about role models for young girls? Totally new information! Couldn't they have shown us one scene sometime during the season of her talking about that issue so it wouldn't just come out of nowhere at the final TC?


My number one Reality TV pet peave.....don't vote based on how somebody is outside the game or what they are going to do with the money or if they "need" the money or not...Judge based on the game only.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Ruth said:


> This season was great overall, but the ending was a bit unsatisfying to me. I think it's b/c the final TC made clear that there was just a lot going on that was really important to the jury that was edited out of the show completely.
> 
> In particular, I felt a disconnect between all the comments about Amanda being so shallow and the Amanda we saw. Amanda was more shallow _than Parvati_?! I didn't get that from the season AT ALL, but it seemed like the consensus among the jury. I wish we knew why. It's just a little frustrating when the whole season steers you one direction and then the final episode illustrates that that's not really where the main road goes.
> 
> Even little things. Alexis was most concerned about role models for young girls? Totally new information! Couldn't they have shown us one scene sometime during the season of her talking about that issue so it wouldn't just come out of nowhere at the final TC?


Totally agree. I thought the jury's attitude toward Amanda was baffling based on what we've seen of her during the season. I'd love to understand that a little better.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Totally agree. I thought the jury's attitude toward Amanda was baffling based on what we've seen of her during the season. I'd love to understand that a little better.


+1 I though Amanda had it in a rout, but was left repeatedly muttering "WTF?" as I retired to my bedroom after the reunion show.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

VegasVic said:


> Getting the "right" contestants is pretty much blind luck. They use the same screening process every season. They hit the jackpot this year.


Disagree with you here. The last few seasons before this one they haven't been screening as much as actively recruiting. Many of the constestants from the past few seasons didn't even apply for the show.

We have even heard that some had never seen the show before. I think this started with the four ethnic trip season.

This season it was favorites and fans that really seemed to love the game. An


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I'm trying to determine if the last challane would be easier underhanded or overhanded. I am leaning towards underhanded.


I admit, when Amanda changed grips, I tried both ways (without even a pole), and I feel that overhand is much better. A large part of this is not the muscles to hold the pole up, it is the inward strength to keep enough pressure on the parts to keep them together. From my test, I think overhand can apply more inward pressure than underhand.



MauriAnne said:


> I thought Amada was pretty smart when she changed grips --- using a different set of muscles had to be a benefit.


That 5 minute break may have been just enough to relax her overhand muscles. But she did go back to overhand afterwards.


----------



## mightyb (Dec 5, 2003)

I would say that the final IC had to be planned from the start. In the end, they have always had an "endurance challenge" of sort to determine the final three or final 2. 

The "ladder building" challenge would have been a real weak one to end the season on.


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

If they do the favorites thing again, I think it should be favorites with fans -- each tribe has 6 fans and 4 favorites. So odds are slightly against the favorites, but their experience should help equalize it.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

GadgetFreak said:


> If they do the favorites thing again, I think it should be favorites with fans -- each tribe has 6 fans and 4 favorites. So odds are slightly against the favorites, but their experience should help equalize it.


That wouldn't equalize it though. Slightly against may as well be completely against...chances are that it would be too easy in both tribes for the 6 to align against the 4 from the outset. Regardless of who wins, you get the fans eating the faves from the start.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Interview with Parvati. They do talk about a tie: http://www.realitynewsonline.com/cgi-bin/ae.pl?mode=1&article=article8017.art&page=1


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

How about just dividing the money evenly for a tie? Add the 1st and 2nd place $$ together and divide it in half?

I wonder if they changed the last few challenges after it became all women. They could make them more physical without being unfair to anyone. I always thought it was unfair to the big guys if they were balancing challenges.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I was so sure that Amanda was going to win in a landslide, and I was thinking about why it didn't happen. I didn't think she did all that poorly in front of the jury, really. Not any worse than Parvati. But as I think about it, one answer might have changed it. Someone asked Amanda, if she knew about the plan to vote out Ozzie, would she have told him...she said she would have.

That might have swung opinion over to Parvati. It showed that if Amanda had things go her way, Ozzie may have been given a fairly clear path to the finals. Between the 2 of them, Parvati was the one that had the cojones to make that pivotal move, Amanda didn't. Amanda is lucky to have been kept out of that decision.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

stellie93 said:


> They could make them more physical without being unfair to anyone. I always thought it was unfair to the big guys if they were balancing challenges.


Are they unfair to little guys if they are strength challenges? Unfair to people with poor spatial ability when they're puzzle challenges? Unfair to oblivious people with poor aim when they're shooting challenges?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Not to defend her, that's not possible. But, the question was pretty odd, it was hard to know what was really being asked.


she said it on another question too...not just hers


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought they eliminated obvious strength challenges when it was men against women. Things that James could lift with one hand and a woman could never lift. ???


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

astrohip said:


> Hmm, not sure what show you've been watching.  This was one of the best seasons in a long while. Full of intrigue, back-stabbing, blindsides, great challenges--one of the top 2 or 3 in Survivor history (IMHO).


The show with blabbermouth Mike, rockhead Joel, worthless Chet, I-wanna-go-home Kathy, and I-like-sticks Jason. You know, the die-hard fans. I also don't like Parvati, thought she took WAY more credit than she deserved for moves that Cirie initiated, and find her last name amazingly fitting. Fairplay was another bust. I'm not saying this was a BAD season, just that it could have been better with better casting of the fans and a few favorites. The episodes with Amanda playing the idol and Erik giving up immunity were great to watch. The early stupid backstabs by the "fans", not so much.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

Ruth said:


> Amanda was more shallow _than Parvati_?! I didn't get that from the season AT ALL, but it seemed like the consensus among the jury.


Parvati? Shallow? Parvati Shallow!!!!


----------



## DVC California (Jun 4, 2004)

stellie93 said:


> How about just dividing the money evenly for a tie? Add the 1st and 2nd place $$ together and divide it in half?


Better yet, how about a silent agreement between the final two to split the money a few weeks after the show. I know that it is against the rules but I doubt Mark Burnett and CBS could do anything after the money has been awarded. And even if it was in their contract, it would only be bad publicity that is to be avoided.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DVC California said:


> Better yet, how about a silent agreement between the final two to split the money a few weeks after the show. I know that it is against the rules but I doubt Mark Burnett and CBS could do anything after the money has been awarded. And even if it was in their contract, it would only be bad publicity that is to be avoided.


I think it would be pretty rare circumstances when two people would both be willing to do it (they would have to either REALLY like each other or both be convinced they weren't going to win), plus know and trust each other enough to come to such an agreement without ever discussing it (what with the constant surveillance).

That certainly wouldn't have happened this time. No way would Parvati have given up a shot at an additional $400,000, and I doubt Amanda would have either.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Not to mention the tax implications. 

Parvati would have had to pay the taxes on the full $1 million. Then when she gave Amanda her half of the net proceeds, she would have incurred a huge gift tax. She can either pay that, and admit to the world what she did, or not pay it, and end up in the slammer with Richard Hatch.

It's just not a realistic option.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Was this the first final tribal council where they didn't get to make a final statement? I swear they always did opening statements, questions from the jury, then final statements--because they usually took that time to address things that came up in questioning or things they might have forgotten.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

LlamaLarry said:


> +1 I though Amanda had it in a rout, but was left repeatedly muttering "WTF?" as I retired to my bedroom after the reunion show.


As least some of the jury did as well. Didn't James say something like, "Amanda knows she has it in the bag" when he got up to address Amanda and Parvati? Then again, I'm not sure if he was talking about the whole thing or just James' vote.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

jenhudson said:


> Was this the first final tribal council where they didn't get to make a final statement? I swear they always did opening statements, questions from the jury, then final statements--because they usually took that time to address things that came up in questioning or things they might have forgotten.


It's the first time they didn't show it. It could have happened and the producers felt nothing significant was said so they didn't bother to air it.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I couldn't figure out Ozzie's answer about his relationship with Amanda...then it dawned on me...he was making a joke about the lunch lady from last season!

boy...talk about a bomb of a joke...

was Alexis pregnant? or was her dress choice just that awful?

Poor Joel...no matter what he says, Chet can always say that he outlasted him...LOVE IT


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I couldn't figure out Ozzie's answer about his relationship with Amanda...then it dawned on me...he was making a joke about the lunch lady from last season!
> 
> boy...talk about a bomb of a joke...
> 
> ...


I guess you're forgetting or aren't aware that Jeff's girlfriend is Julie from Survivor:Vanuatu. But still, I'm not sure why you think it might have been about the lunch lady (Denise).

As far as dress choices, whoever was sitting behind Kathy (IIRC) looked fantastic in hers. I was trying to figure out who it was. I guess it had to be Mary since she was the only woman out earlier than Kathy.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jeff125va said:


> I guess you're forgetting or aren't aware that Jeff's girlfriend is Julie from Survivor:Vanuatu. But still, I'm not sure why you think it might have been about the lunch lady (Denise).


That would be the bit about him losing his job while he was gone.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jeff125va said:


> I guess you're forgetting or aren't aware that Jeff's girlfriend is Julie from Survivor:Vanuatu. But still, I'm not sure why you think it might have been about the lunch lady (Denise).
> 
> As far as dress choices, whoever was sitting behind Kathy (IIRC) looked fantastic in hers. I was trying to figure out who it was. I guess it had to be Mary since she was the only woman out earlier than Kathy.


you totally lost me...I do know about Julie (who I still think is the hottest Survivor...Amanda is number 2)...but don't see why that is relevant at all 

The lunch lady said she lost her job when she got back and now she has to clean toilets...pretty much word for word what Ozzie said...

and yes, I do think Mary is the one you're talking about...I was very very upset when she was voted out early


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I couldn't figure out Ozzie's answer about his relationship with Amanda...then it dawned on me...he was making a joke about the lunch lady from last season!
> 
> boy...talk about a bomb of a joke...


I noticed that right away and was surprised no one in the audience seemed to notice.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Anubys said:


> you totally lost me...I do know about Julie (who I still think is the hottest Survivor...Amanda is number 2)...but don't see why that is relevant at all
> 
> The lunch lady said she lost her job when she got back and now she has to clean toilets...pretty much word for word what Ozzie said...
> 
> and yes, I do think Mary is the one you're talking about...I was very very upset when she was voted out early


Ok... I must be thinking of something else... I was thinking of when Ozzy said "you know these Survivor girls"... I thought he was making a reference to Jeff hooking up with Julie. I don't even remember Ozzy saying that... was probably still thinking about Julie's audition video.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jeff125va said:


> Ok... I must be thinking of something else... I was thinking of when Ozzy said "you know these Survivor girls"... I thought he was making a reference to Jeff hooking up with Julie. I don't even remember Ozzy saying that... was probably still thinking about Julie's audition video.


Well, you're right too. Ozzy's joke was a multi-layered flop.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I was reading some of the quotes from the reunion show, and recalled James calling Parvati a "fluffer."

Does he know what I think that means? 

"You fluffed me."


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

InterMurph said:


> Not to mention the tax implications.
> 
> Parvati would have had to pay the taxes on the full $1 million. Then when she gave Amanda her half of the net proceeds, she would have incurred a huge gift tax. She can either pay that, and admit to the world what she did, or not pay it, and end up in the slammer with Richard Hatch.
> 
> It's just not a realistic option.


I'm SURE there are ways to get around that. Like "invest" it in Amanda, inc.

Once Parvarti has the money, she can gift it or invest it how she wants. If the network doesn't have the PROOF they colluded ahead of time to split the money, there isn't anything they can do about it.

But it's moot. Doubtful that's ever going to happen.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

hefe said:


> I was reading some of the quotes from the reunion show, and recalled James calling Parvati a "fluffer."
> 
> Does he know what I think that means?
> 
> "You fluffed me."


He knew.  He was using it in a less literal, James-like way though.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

I'm disappointed that they didn't show more of Cirie trying to convince Amanda to take her. I think her argument should have been something like, "Parvati has been flirting with all of the men since day 1, and she's going to get all of their votes except Ozzy, and you can't do anything about that. If you take me, you don't have to fight that."

I'm sure Cirie made every argument she could, but the editing made it look like she was just accepting her fate. And that's not really fair to Cirie, who I think was by far the best player this season. I would have loved to see a Cirie/Parvati final; Parvati spent so much time taking credit for all of the brilliant moves, but almost every single one of them was Cirie's idea.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Peter000 said:


> He knew.  He was using it in a less literal, James-like way though.


Doesn't mean he wasn't still being truthful in every sense.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> Once Parvarti has the money, she can gift it or invest it how she wants. If the network doesn't have the PROOF they colluded ahead of time to split the money, there isn't anything they can do about it.


Yes, she can gift it if she wants, but the IRS is very interested in such gifts. In fact, they have a whole set of laws about it.

You can give someone $12,000 per year without incurring any taxes.

If you give more than that, _you_ have to pay a gift tax, not the recipient. It's pretty complicated (see http://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/f709.pdf), but the tax rate goes up to 45%.

So if Parvati wins $1,000,000, she immediately donates $329,074.25 of it to the federal government (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rate_schedule_(federal_income_tax)).

So they split the remaining $670,925.75, for a total of $335,462 each. Parvati has to pay a gift tax on that amount. I can't figure it out, but it could be up to 45%, which would be $150,000. So Amanda would end up getting about $180,000.

But that wouldn't be fair, since Parvati will still have her full $335,000. So they would have to run some complex math, and gift the correct amount to end up even, and they would each end up netting about $250,000.

Does this sound like a good idea to anybody but Richard Hatch?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

the only thing that could have made this season better was to have seen Cirie get in front of the jury and to convince everybody (including Ozzy) that they should vote for her!


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> He knew.  He was using it in a less literal, James-like way though.


You're giving him WAY too much credit. I guess some of that there antibacteria done gone to his head.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Poor Joel...no matter what he says, Chet can always say that he outlasted him...LOVE IT


i'm sure the undertones jeff had, whether intentioned or not, were driving joel nuts..u could see him wanting to say no no no, no one gives me a hassle about being beat by a guy like chet. His 'manliness' was certainly threatened i'm sure.

i guess all injuries healed up fine since they pretty much downplayed them all.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Just went to http://www.survivor-auction.com/ to see what they have up for bid. Some cool stuff. Can't believe they burnt the torches. They usually bring in the most money for charity. I wish Probst had not thrown the stick Jason tried to use as an immunity idol into the fire. That would be funny to have. Maybe Eric can buy the immunity necklace.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

RBlount said:


> I admit, when Amanda changed grips, I tried both ways (without even a pole), and I feel that overhand is much better. A large part of this is not the muscles to hold the pole up, it is the inward strength to keep enough pressure on the parts to keep them together. From my test, I think overhand can apply more inward pressure than underhand.


I did the same thing and I'm pretty sure I could put more inward pressure with overhand, but my wife pointed out that after doing it for a while, it was smart of Amanda to switch up and use different muscles.


stellie93 said:


> I wonder if they changed the last few challenges after it became all women. They could make them more physical without being unfair to anyone. I always thought it was unfair to the big guys if they were balancing challenges.


There have been times where the balancing challenges have been "evened out," with the platform they have to stand on corresponding with their size.


jeff125va said:


> I guess you're forgetting or aren't aware that Jeff's girlfriend is Julie from Survivor:Vanuatu. But still, I'm not sure why you think it might have been about the lunch lady (Denise).


Jeff and Julie Berry are no longer together.


jeff125va said:


> As far as dress choices, whoever was sitting behind Kathy (IIRC) looked fantastic in hers. I was trying to figure out who it was. I guess it had to be Mary since she was the only woman out earlier than Kathy.


Yes, I was very unhappy when Mary was voted out so early, as she was some great eye candy. Not to mention that the fans thinking they needed to start the blindsides within the first 6 days was pretty lame.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

hefe said:


> I was reading some of the quotes from the reunion show, and recalled James calling Parvati a "fluffer."
> 
> Does he know what I think that means?
> 
> "You fluffed me."





Peter000 said:


> He knew.  He was using it in a less literal, James-like way though.


I think he was just using it as a replacement for "tease." Seems to fit perfectly in the context.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

LifeIsABeach said:


> Just went to http://www.survivor-auction.com/ to see what they have up for bid. Some cool stuff. Can't believe they burnt the torches. They usually bring in the most money for charity. I wish Probst had not thrown the stick Jason tried to use as an immunity idol into the fire. That would be funny to have. Maybe Eric can buy the immunity necklace.


I bought the stick that Jason thought was the II...I'd be happy to sell it to you for $100 

btw: who is the guy that Mary is now going to marry? I never heard of him...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I bought the stick that Jason thought was the II...I'd be happy to sell it to you for $100


almost had me there.

and 1200 for the real one is a bit much

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&item=200223708175

what's going on with the one guy bidding up himself 2 more times?

edit forget it..i saw the autobid link...


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

For those that might not have read the linked articles a page or so back:



> RNO: Why did you ask Parvati the question about flirting and how that parallels with her bedroom life?
> 
> Natalie: Parvati and I got pretty close in this game. She came through for me, she told me she would do this and this and she did. At the end, it was the two girls in the final two, I had mad respect for, but I knew Parvati was going to receive my vote.
> 
> I didn't really have any jabs or punches to take at her, so I thought I'm going to put her on the spot and embarrass her and make her think on her feet. Even though she's my friend, I'm not going to give her a million dollars, she's going to have to work for it, and she did.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Anubys said:


> btw: who is the guy that Mary is now going to marry? I never heard of him...


One of the Ryans from Pearl Islands.

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor7/survivors/bio/ryano.shtml


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

here's a nice surfboard

http://cbs.auction.seenon.com/?pa=CBSstoresurvAuction


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

hefe said:


> One of the Ryans from Pearl Islands.
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/primetime/survivor7/survivors/bio/ryano.shtml


Interesting. He was voted out only one episode before Rupert, yet I have no recollection of this guy whatsoever.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

hefe said:


> One of the Ryans from Pearl Islands.


He was "Nice Ryan," and he was about as savvy as Jason and Erik combined. Or subtracted.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I don't think Amanda has enough wiles to fake a face. I think she just is not a "quick on her feet" thinker. And it's cost her two Survivors, two in a row. She obviously has *some* people skills, making it to the finals twice. But she has absolutely no concept of what to do at the Final TC.





hefe said:


> I was reading some of the quotes from the reunion show, and recalled James calling Parvati a "fluffer."
> 
> Does he know what I think that means?
> 
> "You fluffed me."


If Amanda knows the mechanics of it but isn't a closer, then maybe she should be the fluffer!

Either way, I'd be happy having either of them be my fluffer!


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

hefe said:


> That wouldn't equalize it though. Slightly against may as well be completely against...chances are that it would be too easy in both tribes for the 6 to align against the 4 from the outset. Regardless of who wins, you get the fans eating the faves from the start.


I would have no problem with that -- I think the fans should have an advantage, and there are bound to be some start-struck fans that will fall in with the faves.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

I just heard Eric in a radio interview, and a couple of interesting things came up.

He was asked about how much the runners up get. According to him, 2nd place gets $500K, and 3rd place gets $100K. 

They weren't allowed to bring a luxury item with them. They were told they could bring an item, but then weren't allowed to bring them at the last minute because the favorites chose to bring a bunch of controversial items and ruined it for everyone. The only 2 he elaborated on were that Parvati brought a bottle of Bacardi 151 and Ozzy brought a giant surfboard.

For next season they've lowered the minimum age for players to 18 (I didn't realize there was a higher minimum age before).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

LordKronos said:


> I just heard Eric in a radio interview, and a couple of interesting things came up.
> 
> He was asked about how much the runners up get. According to him, 2nd place gets $500K, and 3rd place gets $100K.
> 
> ...


Interesting stuff. I'm actually glad the prize money is higher. They make so much with this show that the contestants should be getting more.

I'd assume the minimum age is 21 due to them providing alcohol in some of the rewards.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I'd assume the minimum age is 21 due to them providing alcohol in some of the rewards.


what's the drinking age in Africa?


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

pmyers said:


> Interesting stuff. I'm actually glad the prize money is higher. They make so much with this show that the contestants should be getting more.
> 
> I'd assume the minimum age is 21 due to them providing alcohol in some of the rewards.


Hmm. They do have a rule about obeying local _and_ U.S. laws during the game. I bet the drinking age is 18 or lower (if any) in some of the places they've been to, and technically there is no U.S. law specifying a drinking age, those are state laws. So I guess that they could allow the 18-20 year olds to drink during those rewards.

I'm also glad there's more prize money. That's still way less than actors would cost. Plus, even though it would be pretty complicated to make a deal, as has been discussed, that just reduces the incentive for them to do so in the first place. When you're in the money for $100K or $500K, it's worth going for the full million since you'll be getting a nice payday no matter what. But if it's all or nothing, it would probably be more tempting to settle for a couple hundred $K.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

jeff125va said:


> Hmm. They do have a rule about obeying local _and_ U.S. laws during the game. I bet the drinking age is 18 or lower (if any) in some of the places they've been to, and technically there is no U.S. law specifying a drinking age, those are state laws. So I guess that they could allow the 18-20 year olds to drink during those rewards...


Regardless of the local laws....it's all about perception and what US advertisers would want to be associated with. A drunk 18 year old would probably not fit in with that. Not that I would care, but I understand it.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jeff125va said:


> I'm also glad there's more prize money. That's still way less than actors would cost. Plus, even though it would be pretty complicated to make a deal, as has been discussed, that just reduces the incentive for them to do so in the first place. When you're in the money for $100K or $500K, it's worth going for the full million since you'll be getting a nice payday no matter what. But if it's all or nothing, it would probably be more tempting to settle for a couple hundred $K.


tax implications aside, if it's a final 2 then I'd rather make the deal for a 100% chance at $750,000 (the 50/50 split of the $1,500,000) then a 50% chance for either $500,000 or $1,000,000

I feel like there's something wrong with my math, but I can't put my finger on it...I'm very sick today and can't think straight


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

LordKronos said:


> I just heard Eric in a radio interview, and a couple of interesting things came up.
> 
> He was asked about how much the runners up get. According to him, 2nd place gets $500K, and 3rd place gets $100K.


I wonder if that's a permanent change, or if maybe they upped the amounts just to entice the favorites to do it again.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Anubys said:


> tax implications aside, if it's a final 2 then I'd rather make the deal for a 100% chance at $750,000 (the 50/50 split of the $1,500,000) then a 50% chance for either $500,000 or $1,000,000
> 
> I feel like there's something wrong with my math, but I can't put my finger on it...I'm very sick today and can't think straight


ignoring the voters, you should be indifferent because the expected outcome is the same either way.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Anubys said:


> tax implications aside, if it's a final 2 then I'd rather make the deal for a 100% chance at $750,000 (the 50/50 split of the $1,500,000) then a 50% chance for either $500,000 or $1,000,000
> 
> I feel like there's something wrong with my math, but I can't put my finger on it...I'm very sick today and can't think straight


I probably would also, but considering the risk and consequences of getting caught, I'd be more inclined to play it safe and just go for the $1M if my fall-back prize was $500K than I would be if it were $100K. By "safe" I mean not take a chance of getting caught making a deal.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

hefe said:


> I wonder if that's a permanent change, or if maybe they upped the amounts just to entice the favorites to do it again.


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

jeff125va said:


> Interesting. He was voted out only one episode before Rupert, yet I have no recollection of this guy whatsoever.


Same here. Everyone else from that season I recognize except for him.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

So if they went to a final two instead of a final three this time due to the number of "unvoted" exits, then they pretty much cost Cirie $400,000 and handed Amanda an extra $400,000. I just can't help but think that had there been a final three, Amanda would have nailed third place the way she handles those situations.

In fact, they could have cost Cirie $900,000 assuming she may have taken first place.

I blame Chet & Fairplay. No particular reason - I just blame them!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> So if they went to a final two instead of a final three this time due to the number of "unvoted" exits, then they pretty much cost Cirie $400,000 and handed Amanda an extra $400,000. I just can't help but think that had there been a final three, Amanda would have nailed third place the way she handles those situations.
> 
> In fact, they could have cost Cirie $900,000 assuming she may have taken first place.
> 
> I blame Chet & Fairplay. No particular reason - I just blame them!


Chet didn't quit - do you mean Kathy?


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

Jebberwocky! said:


> Chet didn't quit - do you mean Kathy?


Chet didn't out-and-out quit, but he asked to be voted off, which is pretty much the same thing, I'd say.

--Debbie


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Amanda can make up the difference and even surpass Parvati's winning when she does Playboy.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

ThePennyDropped said:


> Chet didn't out-and-out quit, but he asked to be voted off, which is pretty much the same thing, I'd say.
> 
> --Debbie


True but it didn't mess up the math on the number of weeks out there and plans set ahead of time.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Havana Brown said:


> Amanda can make up the difference and even surpass Parvati's winning when she does Playboy.


/subscribe

To the magazine, not the thread.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> Amanda can make up the difference and even surpass Parvati's winning when she does Playboy.


As long as someone different does her makeup.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> As long as someone different does her makeup.


and hair. She looked horrible at the reunion show.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Anubys said:


> tax implications aside, if it's a final 2 then I'd rather make the deal for a 100% chance at $750,000 (the 50/50 split of the $1,500,000) then a 50% chance for either $500,000 or $1,000,000
> 
> I feel like there's something wrong with my math, but I can't put my finger on it...I'm very sick today and can't think straight





jeff125va said:


> I probably would also, but considering the risk and consequences of getting caught, I'd be more inclined to play it safe and just go for the $1M if my fall-back prize was $500K than I would be if it were $100K. By "safe" I mean not take a chance of getting caught making a deal.


Making a deal to share prize proceeds is absolutely, positively, explicitly forbidden and would get you kicked off the show pronto -- and/or they'd sue you to get the money back _and_ for liquidated damages in addition. And of course they are on camera all the time so it's not like you could secretly do it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> Amanda can make up the difference and even surpass Parvati's winning when she does Playboy.


Dual photo shoot please!!!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

DevdogAZ said:


> and hair. She looked horrible at the reunion show.


I'd settle for whoever did her hair and makeoff for the shots on www.Amandakimmel.com.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Looks like someone hijacked that site. Weird.

Edit: It's THEamandakimmel.com.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Peter000 said:


> Looks like someone hijacked that site. Weird.
> 
> Edit: It's THEamandakimmel.com.


#[email protected] cybersquatters... Still, she looks good.


----------



## Topher5000 (Jan 2, 2006)

During the voting, I was expecting Jason to ask Jeff what his choices were.


----------



## Hexerott (Jan 1, 2007)

Amanda looks more and more like the mom from 'Married with Children' mother.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> Looks like someone hijacked that site. Weird.
> 
> Edit: It's THEamandakimmel.com.


From her resume:


> Special Skills:
> Miss Earth USA 2006 (top eight finalist), Miss Montana USA 2005, boxing, beginner karate experience, Chinese star throwing, horseback riding, deep sea diving, *expert coconut opener*, wakeboarding, snowboarding, painting/drawing, clothing design, minimal surfing experience, volleyball, singing, kayaking, fly fishing, rock climbing


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I didn't know I could list every activity I've done once as a teenager on my resume'! 

I'm surprised she didn't mention "walking" as a skill


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I finally watched the reunion show last night... and I have to say that while I thought Jeff did go a little overboard with the Erik-bashing, that move really was THE STUPIDEST MOVE EVER on Survivor and deserved some hard knocks. That said, I thought Erik handled it VERY well, and was VERY eloquent in his defense back to Jeff. But the "passing of the crown" was just too much. I know Jeff told Erik he was being a good sport, but I think hte was being a GREAT sport.

Oh, did anyone else think Jeff looked horrible during the show? (Sorry if I'm smeeking, I read this thread a few days ago). I apparently like the unrefined/island Jeff much better than the gussified TV host Jeff. (Much like the contestants usually look better on the island.)


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jenhudson said:


> Oh, did anyone else think Jeff looked horrible during the show? (Sorry if I'm smeeking, I read this thread a few days ago). I apparently like the unrefined/island Jeff much better than the gussified TV host Jeff. (Much like the contestants usually look better on the island.)


um...no...didn't pay any attention to how Jeff looked...but I am willing and able to provide you a commentary on how Amanda, Parv, Ami, Mary, and Alexis looked 

p.s. didn't care much for Nat...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Jeff was on Howard Stern this week and talked about his relationship with Julie. He said they had been together for about 3 years and had talked about marraige but that now they are broken up. She even went with him on locations.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Awesome, how long til the leaked pics and tape?


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Ruth said:


> Making a deal to share prize proceeds is absolutely, positively, explicitly forbidden and would get you kicked off the show pronto -- and/or they'd sue you to get the money back _and_ for liquidated damages in addition. And of course they are on camera all the time so it's not like you could secretly do it.


I'm aware of the rules, and I my posts were somewhat hyphothetical since I'm also aware of the difficulty. But I'm not convinced that it would be completely impossible. To that extent, I think the increased 2nd & 3rd place prize money reduces the incentive to even try to get away with it.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

Hexerott said:


> Amanda looks more and more like the mom from 'Married with Children' mother.


Haha, true. 



DevdogAZ said:


> From her resume:
> 
> Special Skills:
> Miss Earth USA 2006 (top eight finalist), Miss Montana USA 2005, boxing, beginner karate experience, Chinese star throwing, horseback riding, deep sea diving, expert coconut opener, wakeboarding, snowboarding, painting/drawing, clothing design, minimal surfing experience, volleyball, singing, kayaking, fly fishing, rock climbing


Wait, wait, wait, forget the coconuts. She's skilled in Chinese star throwing??


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Roadblock said:


> Wait, wait, wait, forget the coconuts. She's skilled in Chinese star throwing??


Is that anything like dwarf tossing? Granted, most Chinese stars probably only weigh about 100 pounds. But that's still pretty impressive!


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Drudging up old memories here;
It was my understanding that actors put all skills down simply because an employer may need an extra with Chinese star throwing skills (etc). It's easier to hire someone who already knows how to or at least can fake it than to train a novice extra.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

grant33 said:


> Did anyone else think (ok, maybe hope) that the other love connection Probst mentioned would be Parvati and Natalie?


Nobody here thought that 5+ women could work together as a team without a hint of the sapho being involved? The whole plan hinged on getting the men, and for that to succeed you need some women who don't care much for men. Pavarti played it up well, using her flirting powers in all directions. But that was pretty close to the Isle of ****** at the end.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

marksman said:


> Nobody here thought that 5+ women could work together as a team without a hint of the sapho being involved? The whole plan hinged on getting the men, and for that to succeed you need some women who don't care much for men. Pavarti played it up well, using her flirting powers in all directions. But that was pretty close to the Isle of ****** at the end.


So if it were 5 men getting rid of women, would you accuse them of being homosexual misogynists?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

marksman said:


> Nobody here thought that 5+ women could work together as a team without a hint of the sapho being involved? The whole plan hinged on getting the men, and for that to succeed you need some women who don't care much for men. Pavarti played it up well, using her flirting powers in all directions. But that was pretty close to the Isle of ****** at the end.


well, that was Ami's plan on her first Survivor!


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> So if it were 5 men getting rid of women, would you accuse them of being homosexual misogynists?


No. Because men and women do not behave the same way.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

marksman said:


> No. Because men and women do not behave the same way.


At least not in the movie I watch!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Finally got to watch this yesterday (been on a cruise all week). 

While I didn't expect Parvarti to win, I am absolutely delighted that she did. Once again Amanda threw it away at the final TC. That girl needs to take some public speaking lessons and learn to close the sale.

Great end to a great season.


----------



## InterMurph (May 22, 2003)

Roadblock said:


> Wait, wait, wait, forget the coconuts. She's skilled in Chinese star throwing??


There was a star-throwing challenge in Amanda's first season (in China).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

InterMurph said:


> There was a star-throwing challenge in Amanda's first season (in China).


And on Planet Hollywood, having participated in that challenge is enough to qualify one as "skilled."


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And on Planet Hollywood, having participated in that challenge is enough to qualify one as "skilled."


Sounds like a good business plan. Open an "Acting School" and each day could be a different "skill". Martial arts, different sports, cooking, etc etc.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

InterMurph said:


> There was a star-throwing challenge in Amanda's first season (in China).


did she even WIN that challenge?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Anubys said:


> did she even WIN that challenge?


Does it matter? It's a Hollywood resume.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

No, she came in 2nd, though.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Anubys said:


> did she even WIN that challenge?


She didn't win the first time when it was just the throwing stars. But later they did one with elements of previous challenges, including the throwing stars, and she did win that one.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

11 years later ....

I just finished watching this season for the first time last night. I've seen almost every season of the show, but there was a brief period where I stopped watching, and this is one of the ones I missed. I'm so glad I went back and watched the whole thing. What a fun season!

The person who impressed me the most this season was Cirie. I have seen all her other seasons, and I've always liked her, but she was firing on all cylinders this season. It's a shame she couldn't make it to the end because she probably would have won. She definitely deserved to.

Parvati played a great game, and I have no problem with her winning. Making the secondary alliance with Natalie and Alexis after the tribe swap was a fantastic move. It not only kept her safe, but it also gave her two more votes at the end. 

This season reminded me of why I like Amanda so much. She's simply adorable, and she played a very solid game here. She easily could have beaten Parvati if her answers were better at the final tribal. I also don't really understand all of the animosity towards her from the jury. I guess they felt like her crying was manipulative, but it seemed sincere to me. I think she is a very emotional person who truly cares about others. Combine that with all of the stress, hunger and lack of sleep, and her meltdowns made sense.

What's interesting is that you rarely hear people talking about Natalie these days, and yet she was so pivotal down the stretch. I'm surprised she never played the game again.

As I write this, we are currently in the middle of Season 38. There have been 22 seasons since this one, and yet I still think it can be argued that Micronesia is the best. It certainly had an incredible number of great moments. I have a bunch of other stuff I could say on the matter, but I can't really do so without spoiling future seasons.


----------

